# Asymmetric treatments- a good idea?



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Vid of Anthony Grimani on small room tuning






Start at 1:02:00

I am trying to soak up as much info as I build my theater/listening space. I have never heard of this idea before and it seems very interesting. A member of the group notices the treatment layout is intentionally set up as asymmetrical. Ie diffusion and absorbtion are not a mirror image across the room.

Does anyone have any information on this or know of the study he refers to? Thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would think that it depends on the room as to where to place treatments and the room he shows has a door in the back corner so his bass traps are already asymmetrical as there is no place to position the 4th one.
Like all things audio, try it and see for yourself.

I would suggest contacting him directly about the Greek "Acoustician" (is that even a word). Without a name it is very hard to prove or disprove that they actually exist.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I couldnt make out the name. Andrea Papadokulous?

I might just email him to find out. My gut reaction to this theory is it flies in the face of convention. But he is one of the best out there afterall.


----------

